# Pic of my Orca



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

At the TOC


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Your bike is holding its own against those pros! I was in Anaheim during the race, but stuck in a meeting all weekend. Guess I brought the rain with me...

They added another day to the Tour of Missouri for 2008.


----------

